# Concertos for two pianos or more



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm familiar with Mozart's two concertos for more than one piano, his tenth being one if my favourite pieces if music, but can anyone point me towards other concertos for more than one piano?

Cheers!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Poulenc and Martinu wrote the most recorded and catchy ones of the 20th century; be aware that recordings may vary a lot, but the Martinu gets sufficiently temper from Lejsek/Lejskova, for instance. 

Some other concerti for 2 pianos and orchestra are Schnittke´s (not among his most grim works) and Tveitt´s Hardanger Variations. 

Of course there also the Bach concerti, and some early classical ones, Dussek among others.

EDIT: Also Brian´s 3rd Symphony, but the pianos are not really concertante, as far as I remember.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mendelssohn and Bruch also wrote concertos for 2 pianos.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

These 'Dialogues' by Zimmermann are fantastic:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations! :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Related question: I am looking for concertos for one piano, but played quatre-mains.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

More concertos for 2 pianos & orchestra:

V-Williams Piano Concerto is often played like that.
Bacewicz also wrote one.

Concertos for piano duo:
Malcolm Arnold, Bliss and Gordon Jacob, cf. the old EMI ASD LP
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CYRIL-SM...-2612-col-stamp-hmv-LP-PS-EX-EX-/290834031925

Coming to think of it, I think Schnittke´s is for piano duet, not 2 pianos.



> Related question: I am looking for concertos for one piano, but played quatre-mains.


If you mean a reduced version of a piano concerto into a piano duo:

it´s not an area I know much about, but there is at least _Medtner_´s 3rd Piano Concerto arranged for piano 4 hands (arrangement from around 1950-51 by someone; it was composed a few years earlier). It has been published, but not recorded.

There must be a lot of similar arrangements for domestic/chamber music use in 19th - early 20th century, like they did with the symphonies and operas etc. of the day, but recordings are difficult to find.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Bach C major is a LOT of fun; there is a C minor as well. (The string orchestra parts are obbligato, with nary a shred of 'other' material, these can be very successfully presented with just the two pianos.

Stravinsky ~ Monumental and demanding, His Concerto for two pianos soli. (Great piece.)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cyril Smith was a virtuoso pianist but he lost the use of his left arm due to a thrombosis.
Malcolm Arnold wrote Concerto For Phyllis and Cyril. Phyllis was Phyllis Sellick his wife and a very good pianist in her own right.
They recorded it with Arnold and the Birmingham Symphony for HMV. (as above).
Lennox Berkeley wrote Concert For Two Pianos for them.
Vaughan Williams produced Introduction and Fugue For Phyllis and Cyril .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, I am actually looking for a concerto for piano and orchestra, where the piano is played quatres-mains.

EDIT: is that what is meant with piano duo?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Overall, Wikipedia says a piano duo is 2 pianos.

Quatre-mains and Duets are 4-hand then.

The liner notes for the EMI ASD LP says:
Bliss: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra
Arnold: Concerto for 3 Hands & orchestra
Jacob: Concerto for 3 Hands on One or Two Pianos & orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> I'm familiar with Mozart's two concertos for more than one piano, his tenth being one if my favourite pieces if music, but can anyone point me towards other concertos for more than one piano?
> 
> Cheers!


*Poulenc* w. Le Sage & Braley (RCA), *JS Bach* w. Casadesus et al (Sony), *Bartok* w. Aimard & Stefanovich (DG), or Argerich & Freire (Philips, Eloquence). :tiphat:


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The Mendelssohn concerti are remarkable.

Bruch's is also excellent.

Happy listening!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks again! I'm torn between the Mendelsohn and Poulenc, but have noted the others too, will see what HMV have tomorrow. I'm listening to Mozarts wonderful k242 now, Perahia and Lapu, wonderful rich sound!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

@Kieran & @Art Rock:

Mozart wrote wonderful small pieces for two pianos and piano duets (four hands).

For two pianos he wrote this outstanding piece: Sonata in D *KV 448* & Fugue in C minor *KV 426.*

As a fragment, performed in the completion by Paul Badura Skoda, the Larghetto and Allegro in E flat composed in Viena around 1782-83 KV deest.

For piano duet (four hands) there are more pieces:

Sonata's* KV 19;* *KV 381/123a;* *KV 358/186c;* *KV 497;* *KV 357/497a + 500a;* *KV 521*

Andante with five variations *KV 501*

Philips should have this recordings with Ingrid Heabler & Ludwig Hoffmann and Jörg Demus & Paul Badura-Skoda for the Larghetto and Allegro in E flat fragment.

I love this music. It has gave me beautiful moments of happiness and joy


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

The Malcolm Arnold Concerto for 2 Pianos, 3 Hands is a pleasant little listen.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Here the first movement of the K 448:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Maestro!

And thanks Ondine! I have this music, and K497, which are important members in my own Mozart obsessiveness. That's a lovely version of K448. K497 is just immense, a great unique creation in the piano sonata history...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Australian composer* Malcolm Williamson *wrote a concerto for two pianos and strings. Can't find it on youtube but some of his other stuff is. I'm not sure if its in print any more but it was reissued on cd on the Eloquence label, along with the (single) piano concertos of Peter Sculthorpe and Ross Edwards.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Thanks Maestro!
> 
> And thanks Ondine! I have this music, and K497, which are important members in my own Mozart obsessiveness. That's a lovely version of K448. K497 is just immense, a great unique creation in the piano sonata history...


Great Kieran. I agree.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Australian composer* Malcolm Williamson *wrote a concerto for two pianos and strings. Can't find it on youtube but some of his other stuff is. I'm not sure if its in print any more but it was reissued on cd on the Eloquence label, along with the (single) piano concertos of Peter Sculthorpe and Ross Edwards.


Malcolm Williamson left ustralia at the age of twenty and for the rest of his life (next five decades or so), he worked in Britain, and officially became Master's of the Queen's Music. So I would consider Williamson more British than Australian.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've recently acquired a set of discs called the Lugano concertos. They are all played live at Lugano by Martha Argerich. The set includes a cracking performance of the Poulenc Concerto for two pianos where Argerich is partnered by Alexander Gurning. The performance really is a firecracker.


----------

